# Describe your ovulation pain.



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

The more detailed the better.









I'm trying to get a feel for what is normal or average or even what isn't.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I feel mine each month although not everyone does! I can even feel which side, right or left ovary is releasing the egg. To me the pain can be minimal to strong. Feels like I'm bloated, having menstrual cramping, and have a feeling of fullness in my lower abdomen. The biggest symptom though is the feeling of painful menstrual cramps. I have slippery CM too.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Bloated, pressure feeling in my lower abdomen...Sometimes I get a sharp stabbing pain on one side


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

imagine having a thread tied around your ovary and have someone tug on it randomly for a little while...

thats how it feels for me.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks.









Ever since my last birth I've been having what I think is O pain. It almost feels like I'm very constipated, full, bloated feeling in my lower abdomen but it's weird because I feel it in my rectum too.

I can also feel which side I think is o'ing because it's more painful in that ovarian area. If I sit down to hard/fast sometimes it sends a sharp pain.

I didn't know ovulation pain was really so uncomfortable!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I can feel what side its on. It feels like a very strong gas bubble towards my back, on one side. It last for 1/4 of a day for me. It has been very intense since I've had kids.

Although I have no cramps during AF at all, the O pain is starting to make up for it, lol!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Funny you posted this. I was just coming to ask something similar. Well, actually I do have a question but I will spin off of this thread.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
I can feel what side its on. It feels like a very strong gas bubble towards my back, on one side. It last for 1/4 of a day for me.

That's the closest description to what I feel. It's very localized, and it almost feelts like something is going to explode in there. As if I were trying to shove a grape through one of my veins. Like it's not throw yourself on the floor pain, but it's very uncomfortable. Sometimes it feels sharp, and like I'm being poked too- like the person that mentioned the string.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
It last for 1/4 of a day for me.

Hmmm, I feel mine for 2-3 days. I wonder if any other people feel it for that long...


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

some do... that also depends on whether you are feeling it before, during or after ovulation happens... the people who feel it before/after generally feel it for a long time... however ovulation itself only takes about 15 minutes (until recently this fact was not actually known, see below) so if the pain lasts longer its more likely the gearing up to O or the after-effects of O that you are feeling

btw if you want to see why it feels the way it does (*WARNING: THIS IS GRAPHIC AND INCLUDES PICTURES*) http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm this is a link to a news story about a lady who ovulated mid-surgery and they were able to catch the actual ovulation on camera!


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Whoa! Those pics are awesome!

I feel the crampy/bloated feeling as well. I usually have a "ugh, I'm about to start my period" moment before I realize it is way to early for that and realize it is ovulation.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
btw if you want to see why it feels the way it does (*WARNING: THIS IS GRAPHIC AND INCLUDES PICTURES*) http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm this is a link to a news story about a lady who ovulated mid-surgery and they were able to catch the actual ovulation on camera!

That is so amazing! Wow! (now sending to all my friends







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
some do... that also depends on whether you are feeling it before, during or after ovulation happens... the people who feel it before/after generally feel it for a long time... however ovulation itself only takes about 15 minutes (until recently this fact was not actually known, see below) so if the pain lasts longer its more likely the gearing up to O or the after-effects of O that you are feeling

I definitely think my pain might be from the swelling follicle and most of it is before ovulation. I have an increased pain for a few hours one night (which I'm thinking is actually O) and then the pain decreases over the next day from that.

Cool! Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

It's usually sharp and stabby and comes in waves. It is strongest for about 15-30 minutes. At times I have to pause and breathe through it for a bit. It usually makes itself well known and if I can sit and relax for abit while it's happeneing, then that's the best thing.


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
some do... that also depends on whether you are feeling it before, during or after ovulation happens... the people who feel it before/after generally feel it for a long time... however ovulation itself only takes about 15 minutes (until recently this fact was not actually known, see below) so if the pain lasts longer its more likely the gearing up to O or the after-effects of O that you are feeling


I feel it for a few days (4-5). I've had episodes of "gearing up to O" and then not O'ing when I feel it for days, too. It feels like cramps, but not as low down, and sometimes it's to one side. Honestly, for me they are worse than menstrual cramps (which is usually only about half a day long).


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I only had O pain the months I was on clomid. I think I borderline hyperstimulated the month I conceived. It felt like gas pains except they didn't move around. ANd if I pressed on my belly it hurt even more. The day after I ovulated they were gone.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Huh. You know, I always thought it'd be cool to feel ovulation happening. Now I'm kinda glad I don't! Sounds pretty unpleasant. :/


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Mine is VERY bad pain..like, active labor contractions for the 10 minutes or so i ovulate. Sharp, stabbing pain and accompanying contraction-like cramps....I've been known to literally fall to my knees in public screaming and crying because of it. It's a very intense, horribly painful few minutes.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Mine always starts 3-5 days before o day. I get little knife like stabs not to painful but they do catch my attention. It usually is only on my left side but on occasion I get it on the right or both at the same time. The day of O the pain is a sharp stab unlike any of the pre o pains. I know the exact moment when that egg pops free I can almost hear it actually









Then for about 3 days after I feel achy on the side I oed from.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I described my O feelings above. I'm just curious though, why some months it's extremely painful while other months just a small amt. of pain








Anyone know why?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a theory cant prove it though









I think it has to do with which follicles are maturing and where they are on the ovary. Some spots of the ovary touch more of your intestines/internal organs than others and the more pain you feel is from the spots where they touch and rub so they get irritated more.

Since that is what causes O pain for the most part anyway it makes sense to me that would be the cause.


----------

